# auger will stop/wont throw snow?????????



## patmil (Dec 12, 2014)

hello'
toro ccr 2450 (38413) year 2001
put new blades,scraper,belt on.
auger will stop where it should plow right through. auger and belt will stop but engine pulley still moves.engine is not bogging down. its either the belt (95-6151) or the auger pulley. is their a shorter belt? auger pulley worn ?
i will tip forward so paddles will hit ground and they will stop.

any info will help..........


and its not the shear bolt!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

is the belt routed correctly


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats what my 2450 was do in. On mine the auger housing is all bent up and rot. The blades are locking up on the housing.


----------



## patmil (Dec 12, 2014)

*yes*

belt is routed correct. bottom housing is new. auger spins freely by hand.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Does the pulley sit on a key?


----------



## patmil (Dec 12, 2014)

engine pulley has keyway with two set screws.
dont know about auger pulley. have to check. what are you thinking??humm


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

make sure the bolt holding the auger pulley didn't come loose and check the tension on the belt when the bailer bar is engaged


----------



## patmil (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I bought a new belt and it works. Must of got a belt that was sitting in the back room for a couple years.


----------

